

Show HN: Record camera snapshots securely to the cloud using HTML5/WSS - dropfrog
http://www.dropfrog.com

======
jcr
Unfortunately, I don't have the required hardware/software hooked up to
properly test this for you. It's an interesting idea for a service and it
could be useful for some people.

1.) The phrase "connectivity for the masses" is problematic in a few ways.
Nobody wants to be called "the masses" since everybody wants to consider
themselves to be special, so on a marketing/advertising level, you should pick
something better. In attempts to appeal to non-technical users, I've often
seen "for the rest of us" or similar used. Also, you are not technically
selling "connectivity" of any sort, so if a potential customer is fluent in
technical jargon, then you've just confused them.

I realize the phrase comes from your main dropfrog.io site with your
websockets work, but on this specific product, and the intended target market,
it could be better.

2.) I would lead with the word "Securely" as in "Securely record snapshots" on
this phrase.

> _" Record snapshots to the cloud using the camera on your PC, Mac, or
> Android device."_

You could also a/b test with leading company and/or product name, such as
"Dropfrog Snapshots securely records your snapshot pictures to the cloud ...".
Adding the word "pictures" or "images" after "snapshots" when you're not
talking about the product name should help you in search.

3.) If you are trying to appeal to non-technical potential customers, then
avoid using technical terms like "HTML5". Both of the following lines can
easily drop the "HTML5" and still make good sense.

> _" Runs HTML5 in your browser - no app or program to install. View securely
> from anywhere."_

> _" iPod and iPad browsers do not yet support the HTML5 operations required
> to take snaphosts; however snapshots can be viewed with a current browser on
> these devices."_

At the moment I'm tired and my hands are really sore, so thats all I can do
for the moment. If you want me to dig into it further, email me or something
(in my hn profile).

------
dropfrog
Hacker News users - use the following sandbox login credentials:
server=mercury token=hnews. Everyone using these login credentials will be
connected to the same cloud repository, 1000 concurrent users max, so don't
take a snapshot of anything you don't want the world to see. Thanks and have
fun.

